# Las dos "erres" del portugués



## PERSEE

Hola a todos,

Si bien escucho muchas canciones brasileñas, sigo sin entender cuando se pronuncia la "r" a la francesa (r uvular, "grasseyé") y cuando se ha de pronunciar a la castellana (r apical). ¿Cuáles son las reglas?

Gracias por sus sugerencias.


----------



## Outsider

La pronuncia del sonido "rr" es muy variable en portugués. Depende del dialecto del hablante. En Brasil, lo más común es pronunciarla aproximadamente como una "j" española. La pronuncia igual a la española también existe en el sur de Brasil, pero es minoritaria y considerada regional.


----------



## PERSEE

No has entendido bien mi pregunta, Outsider.
En "no ar", la "r" se pronuncia más o menos como una jota.
En "o tren" o en "para (p'ra) mim", se pronuncia como en castellano.

Debe de haber reglas, como por ejemplo: la "r" intervocálica o final o después de una vocal se pronuncia como una jota española, y después de una consonante, como en "tren", se pronuncia igual que la "r" española. No digo que sea así, sólo son unas impresiones mías, vagas aun...


----------



## Outsider

Sí, hay reglas, pero también dependen del dialecto. En la mayor parte de Brasil es así:

"r" se pronuncia [r] (_battu_, como la "r" española):


en posición intervocálica: _c*aro*, *ire*m_
dentro de una sílaba, entre consonante y vocal: _*fr*ancês, *tr*em_
"r" se pronuncia [rr] (como la "j" castellana o como la "r" francesa o como la "h" inglesa):


en inicio de sílaba (es decir, en inicio de palabra, o tras "l", "n", "s"): _*r*ei, mel*ro*, ten*ro*, is*ra*elita_
en final de sílaba (es decir, en final de palabra o antes de consonante): _i*r*, i*rm*os, a*rt*e_


----------



## PERSEE

¡Ah! Ahora sí... Muchísimas gracias, Outsider.
Con razón no me enteraba, pues es un sistema bastante complicado.
Por ejemplo, ¡¿se podrá decir: “O carro [r francesa] es muito caro [r castellana]"?!


----------



## Outsider

PERSEE said:


> Por ejemplo, ¡¿se podrá decir: “O carro [r francesa] es muito caro [r castellana]"?!


Así es.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Outsider said:
			
		

> en final de sílaba (es decir, en final de palabra o antes de consonante): _i*r*, i*rm*os, a*rt*e_


_

_Asi es en Brasil. Pero en Portugal o sur de Brasil, en ese caso se pronuncia como la "r" castellana. Los otros casos son aplicables tanto a Brasil cuanto a Portugal.


----------



## Outsider

Una duda: en las cuidades de São Paulo y Brasília, ¿se usa más la "r" castellana o la gutural en palabras como _ir, irmos, arte_? Es que he oído muchas veces la pronunciación con "r" castellana en los medios brasileños.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Una duda: en las cuidades de São Paulo y Brasília, ¿se usa más la "r" castellana o la gutural en palabras como _ir, irmos, arte_? Es que he oído muchas veces la pronunciación con "r" castellana en los medios brasileños.


 
De acordo con relacción a San Pablo, pero en Brasília se usa siempre el erre glotal/velar. Brasília es una ciudad de migrantes, es mayoritáriamente formada por cariocas, mineiros y nordestinos, así que esos siempre usaron la erre velar/glotal, pero los brasilienses no tienen acento definido, hay mucho "mix" esos acentos. 

Creo que has oído más la erre alveolar _tap (erre castellano)_ porque la mayoría de los medios están en San Pablo. La verdad es que el único estigmatizado es la erre inglesa, aunque me guste muuuucho.


----------



## MarcB

Alandria said:


> La verdad es que el único estigmatizado es la erre inglesa, aunque me guste muuuucho.


 
Eu ouço muitos paulistas e mineiros pronunciarem o r como ingles americano.


----------



## Alandria

MarcB said:


> Eu ouço muitos paulistas e mineiros pronunciarem o r como ingles americano.


 
Paulistas, mas não paulistanos... 
Mineiros só os do triângulo mineiro falam assim. Por exemplo, nenhum mineiro deste fórum falaria assim, só 1/4 dos mineiros fala assim, é muito pouco se comparado ao que acontece em todo o interior de São Paulo e Goiás.


----------



## Denis555

Outsider said:


> Sí, hay reglas, pero también dependen del dialecto. En la mayor parte de Brasil es así:
> 
> "r" se pronuncia [r] (_battu_, como la "r" española):
> 
> en posición intervocálica: _c*aro*, *ire*m_
> dentro de una sílaba, entre consonante y vocal: _*fr*ancês, *tr*em_
> "r" se pronuncia [rr] (como la "j" castellana o como la "r" francesa o como la "h" inglesa):
> 
> en inicio de sílaba (es decir, en inicio de palabra, o tras "l", "n", "s"): _*r*ei, mel*ro*, ten*ro*, is*ra*elita_
> en final de sílaba (es decir, en final de palabra o antes de consonante): _i*r*, i*rm*os, a*rt*e_


 
Muy bueno! 
Sólo para completar la "r" final de la palabra (infinitivo de los verbos, por ejemplo) es muy normal no pronunciarla (por lo menos en Brasil) como se hace en catalán o en francés con la terminación er (parler /parlê/ ê cerrado del portugués)

Cantar /cãtá/
Estar /está/
Beber /bebê/  
Amor /amô/
Estudar /estudá/
Partir /pahtí/ 
Morrer /mohê/


----------



## Alandria

Denis555 said:


> Muy bueno!
> Sólo para completar la "r" final de la palabra (infinitivo de los verbos, por ejemplo) es muy normal no pronunciarla (por lo menos en Brasil) como se hace en catalán o en francés con la terminación er (parler /parlê/ ê cerrado del portugués)
> 
> Cantar /cãtá/
> Estar /está/
> Beber /bebê/
> Amor /amô/
> Estudar /estudá/
> Partir /pahtí/
> Morrer /mohê/


 
Na fala rápida quando o R final está perto de uma consoante inicial de outra palavra, é comum não pronunciar, porém quando há uma vogal precendendo (faze*r* isso) pronunciamos com o R espanhol/italiano, pelo menos no meu estado...

Mesmo assim, há uma diferença de entonação clara que fica claro que os nordestinos são os que mais suprimem o R final. Acho que você já ouviu falar de Ruth Lemos dando aquela famosa entrevista onde fica claro que vocês tendem a suprimir mais o R final, "é preciso sabÊÊÊ...", por exemplo, ninguém aqui falaria esse "saber" dela daquela maneira.


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> La verdad es que el único estigmatizado es la erre inglesa, aunque me guste muuuucho.


A mí me encanta también.


----------

